# Eastern Virginia Meetup Group



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi~
I set up a Meetup group for Eastern Virginian's/ Outer banks, NC, Hampton Roads, Williamsburg areas are also welcome to join. We have been meeting and corresponding via Yahoo group for the last 4-5 years, but this format should make new owners find us more easily

We are a Havanese/ Havana silk dog play group (no politicking over the silk/hav thing allowed, just fun and frolic for the pups and owners)

http://www.meetup.com/HamptonRoadsHavanese/


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HI all..bumping this for newbies!!! 

:bump:


----------

